# urgent need to know before 8am(usa) eastern time



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

please tell me what you think. its the best pic i have. i need to know before they call me tomorrow morning  he would be used for endurance riding / trail riding

body

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72253371.87694.159567607387049&type=3&theater

head

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72253371.87694.159567607387049&type=3&theater


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Conformation is quite good. Feet need work. Obviously can't speak for health, soundness, or training.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

is the back ok?? it kind of looked like it was either swayed or high withered or maybe i am just making things up since i have be staring at him for any hour :/


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

From that photo, I would not be concerned. All I really see are high withers.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

ok thats good news. i am so excited  thanks bubba


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, his withers are a bit high but nothing really sticks out to me as being wrong with him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He looks high withered but otherwise, he looks like a 3 'circle' horse conformation wise. Obviously, can't speak about anything else. Just be careful if you're taking a horse from a known Kill Buyer site.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

is there anything specific i should be worried about dreamcatcher?? i have qt already arranged if i decide to get him. its a rescue kill auction. if the horses aren't sold then they are brought to the meat auction.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's just that buying a horse in those circumstances, you can never be sure of what behavioral or medical issues may be there, hidden under the surface. Lots of people get good horses buying from these situations...others are not nearly so lucky.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The body conformation looks good to me. Lots of bone in the hocks, especially. But the face strikes me as of a horse older than ten. Just the slightly sunken look above and behind the eyes. Just an impression. Otherwise, I like his looks quite a lot.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Did you get him? He is cute, and I am not an Arab person at all!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I see that he's sold, were you the one who bought him? He's really cute, I would've snatched him up in a heartbeat if they did this in Canada.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

yes i bought him  thanks guys for you help with confirmation. i am picking him up today so i will have more pictures either later today or early tomorrow. i am gonna call my vet to come out this week or next to look him over. and keep him seperated for 30 days. i will be trimming his feet today tovmake it easy on him they look a bit long. then i will have my farrier friend come do a full clean up on his hooves within the month.
so excited i am getting my trailer ready after this post so wish me a good travel 

thanks again for your input


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

smrobs said:


> It's just that buying a horse in those circumstances, you can never be sure of what behavioral or medical issues may be there, hidden under the surface. Lots of people get good horses buying from these situations...others are not nearly so lucky.


Exactly. You have no way of knowing what he's really like. He could be a total DIAMOND but he could be crazier than a cr*phouse rat too. Also, if you do get him, when he gets home, QUARANTINE for at least 30 days. Strangles runs crazy through those places. Of the 3, at least 2 have been bought, he's got the best confo at least according to the pics.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad you were finally able to find you a horse! Be sure to post more pics when you get some  would love to see him cleaned up a bit. Good luck with him!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OOOPS, just saw I was a day late and a dollar short with my last post! Congrats on your new BUDDY!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks dreamcatcher... i lucked . really i did. he was so calm when i brought him in the trailer and brought him to the qt field. he is so far looking good just have to do some cosemtics with him  afew scrapes and scars i need to work on but he will be a diamond in the rough when i am done


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well hurry up with the pictures! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Kait, please continue to be very careful for a few more days, there are some sedatives out there that can last at low levels for days (namely anti psychotics that are not legaly approved for horses). I'm not saying yours is doped but it is not unheard of. just be careful.

Hopefuly you have found a gem though.

What diseases do you have over there that require a 30 day quarenteen? Strangles only requires a 14 day quarenteen with the vast majority of cases showing signs within 5 days of contraction the disease.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks faye. i will keep a heads up for that. and if you guys go to horse pictures i posted pictures are our first experience together


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

faye said:


> Kait, please continue to be very careful for a few more days, there are some sedatives out there that can last at low levels for days (namely anti psychotics that are not legaly approved for horses). I'm not saying yours is doped but it is not unheard of. just be careful.
> 
> Hopefuly you have found a gem though.
> 
> What diseases do you have over there that require a 30 day quarenteen? Strangles only requires a 14 day quarenteen with the vast majority of cases showing signs within 5 days of contraction the disease.


Faye, over here we routinely quarantine for 30 days because strangles is pretty pandemic and once 1 horse gets it, it sweeps through the barn and just about every horse on the property gets it. That and exposure to Rhino for pregnant mares is not good either, so new horses on my farm go into the quarantine barn and are not allowed even on the same side of the property as th permanent residents for 30 days. Just a safety precaution.

On the quarantine side of the property we sign in and out, step into bleach baths, going in and out, sanitize our hands and change clothes before moving over to the non-quarantine side. I keep our quarantine barn up to USDA standards for importing and exporting horses. It has saved my bacon more than once. This summer being the most recent when, due to drought, we had an explosion in this state of dryland distemper or Pigeon Fever. I had a horse come down with it, quarantined her and no one else on the property got sick.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

So do you also quarenteen anyhorse that goes to a competition? if not then you are wasting your time when it comes to strangles (I won't go into the other diseases as I have never heard of then so I don't think we have then in the UK). Strangles is normaly picked up at shows from infected horses who's owners don't know the horses have it or from a silent carrier who is stressed and shedding.

Heck it is not unknown for people from yards that are infected to go to shows and not tell anyone. Responsible people would quarenteen the yard during an outbreak unfortunatly not everyone is responsible. I've known of one horse that came from a police yard (deffinatly no strangles there), picked up strangles in the transporters lorry, thankfully it came onto a good yard and the entire yard was quarenteened. however the transporters traced the other horse on the lorry and it had not shown any signs at all. It was found to be a carrier who was stressed by being in a lorry and hence it was shedding. 

The only way to be 100% sure is a gutteral pouch flush and then cultivate it!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Faye, I don't actually send any of my horses out from this property. Any of the show horses are kept at another ranch down in TX and everyone is also immunized for Strangles that routinely leaves that property. The horses here are here for breeding and foaling only. So, to answer your next question, if a mare comes here to be bred she has to be here 30 days before I'll let her near my stallion. If they just want her bred, that's fine, I can do that on the quarantine side by AI. I just collect the stallion and then carry the collection to the mare, breed her, check her at 14-16 days and if she's in foal, she can go home without ever leaving the quarantine side.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Fair enough and sounds sensible. Although I personaly would be swabbing any horse onto your yard (if it were theoreticly my yard, if that makes any sense)

Although I would point out that the vaccine was withdrawn from the UK market and lost it's liscence over here after it was prooven to be completly ineffective at best. There is notably one yard where out of 14 horses to contract strangles 9 had been vaccinated including the horse that brought it into the yard. It was all over the uk equestrian press and the drug company paid out some hefty compensation. The vaccine has never come back to the uk market.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

faye said:


> Fair enough and sounds sensible. Although I personaly would be swabbing any horse onto your yard (if it were theoreticly my yard, if that makes any sense)
> 
> Although I would point out that the vaccine was withdrawn from the UK market and lost it's liscence over here after it was prooven to be completly ineffective at best. There is notably one yard where out of 14 horses to contract strangles 9 had been vaccinated including the horse that brought it into the yard. It was all over the uk equestrian press and the drug company paid out some hefty compensation. The vaccine has never come back to the uk market.


 
Now THAT is interesting! I do the intranasal one when giving to my horses. I don't know that it's very effective at prevention but it does seem that those who have been 'inoculated' recover faster and have less severity in their case. I don't ever give the injectable one, just too many bad injection site reactions from that one. And boy, they are sooooo miserable when they have a reaction to that shot!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Lots of bone in the hocks, especially.


Lots of bone in the hock? Hu?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Lots of bone in the hock? Hu?



Bony hocks.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Lots of bone in the hock? Hu?


 
yeah, makes for better eatin'. 

I mean that the hock looks solid.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> yeah, makes for better eatin'.
> 
> .



I like pork chops better.:wink:

So does my cat.:wink:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha  bony hocks good for eating you guys are funny. 
is that bad for them??? or will it cause problems later on??


----------

